# Busch Precision lives on



## Richard King 2 (Jul 19, 2021)

I wanted to let everyone know that Milwaukee based Busch Precision is operating again under new management.  The original company had and auction and closed approximately  4 years ago and was auctioned off.   Busch again makes and  sells straight edges, straight edges, squares and surface plates.   Last week one of there employee's attended one of my scraping classes in Minnesota.  https://www.buschprecision.com/Busch-Precision/Precision-Tooling.html Pic:  L to R  - Kellen the Busch employee learning to scrape (check out above his shirt pocket as its's a Busch Logo), he brought and wanted to show the aluminum square with a cast iron face they make and one of their 36" cast iron parallel straight edges he brought and scraped,


----------

